# Craftsman model 358.350210 woes



## wondervirus (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, folks.

I recently bought one of these, a 20 inch gas chainsaw, and haven't had a 
chance to play with it until now.

Here's my woe: starting at half choke, I yank the starter cord a few times, and
it fires right up. The chain spins slowly at idle, and if I turn the choke off, it spins
at full speed immediately... but if I goose the throttle a little, it dies.

I tried retarding the idle speed, but that will only slow the chain to a crawl, never
a stop. Also, even with this adjustment, turning off the choke acts like i've 
got the throttle squeezed to Massacre.

Got any suggestions here ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Send it in for repair as it is still under warranty. Any repairs you try to make to it can void that warranty.


----------



## wondervirus (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, don't want to shoot myself in the foot with a new toy.

Any ideas off the bat though?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Almost sounds like an air leak but it could be something as simple as a carb adjustment.


----------



## wondervirus (Jun 19, 2006)

I took it back in and got a new one, which happens to work like a champ. 
Now all I need are some zombies!

Thanks for the replies, Hank.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad you got a "good one" this time


----------

